# FBI Instructs High Schools to Inform On “Anti-government” Students



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another big brotherish issue.

FBI Instructs High Schools to Inform On ?Anti-government? Students » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It started out with trying to identify "violent extremists", those sympathetic to either foreign or domestic terrorist groups.
Ok, that seems reasonable.

Then, the article takes a turn, and attempts to tie this to the previously released document identifying "constitutionalists" and "sovereign citizens" as potential domestic terrorists.
That seems to be a bit of an overreach, and another example of Infowars trying to make an issue out of a non-issue.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> It started out with trying to identify "violent extremists", those sympathetic to either foreign or domestic terrorist groups.
> Ok, that seems reasonable.
> 
> Then, the article takes a turn, and attempts to tie this to the previously released document identifying "constitutionalists" and "sovereign citizens" as potential domestic terrorists.
> That seems to be a bit of an overreach, and another example of Infowars trying to make an issue out of a non-issue.


Quite possibly, but I do not doubt that all who do not toe the line with the appropriate govt friendly narrative are looked at as enemies of the state. I have no doubt what so ever. Do you?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Quite possibly, but I do not doubt that all who do not toe the line with the appropriate govt friendly narrative are looked at as enemies of the state. I have no doubt what so ever. Do you?


No... I don't. :moody:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> No... I don't. :moody:


Optimism is good to hear.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The secret police are out in force. I bet we all have dossiers. Oh, and any trouble to the powers that be will bring big nets and swift retribution as it will be better to punish the innocent than allow a guilty party to escape visa vis the political establishment.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> The secret police are out in force. I bet we all have dossiers. Oh, and any trouble to the powers that be will bring big nets and swift retribution as it will be better to punish the innocent than allow a guilty party to escape visa vis the political establishment.


I agree with your thoughts.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So where do we turn in aniti-constitutiinalist teachers ans AMMINIS*TRATOIRS*???

That is violation of oath and sedition.

I already see NYC wanting criminal aliens to vote. Round up NYC PD and Jail them all, along with higherups.. Including the Mayor.

Sedition, treason, hard time FELONY.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> *another example of Infowars trying to make an issue out of a non-issue.*


Not Infowars! Alex Jones is for the people! He would never do such a thing. Click here for a free sample of colloidal silver for $10.95 per month for the next 36 months.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

All this crap will stop " When the People " of this country stand up and fight back " Civil War # 2 " .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A page right out of Hitlers Germany.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> All this crap will stop " When the People " of this country stand up and fight back " Civil War # 2 " .


I don't see it happening. People have been conditioned to knuckle under. Everyone is a nail and the government is the hammer.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

The mettle the American Sheeple has been tested. We are (for the most part) fat, dumb, desensitized, and far too system dependent to do a damn thing about our situation.

Our tolerance is boundless due to our need for just in time bread and circus. Hell...08 even proved that you can nearly bankrupt us and we don't give a flying Kardashian's buttocks as long as we have our MTV.

Bread and circus my friends. That's all it takes to keep the masses in line. A long time formula. Tried, tested, and true. To the end of all ends.



oldgrouch said:


> I don't see it happening. People have been conditioned to knuckle under. Everyone is a nail and the government is the hammer.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yup! And the schools then instruct the students on informing the feds on anti guv parents!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

My kids no better than to fall for any of that garbage! I gave them very strict instructions on how to deal with a teacher who is asking about our personal life and what goes on at home!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the teachers should be smarter than that- but sometimes the only way to wake up a blind, deaf and dumb person is to set the bed on fire.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Infowars stumbles across a legitimate nugget from time to time, but when they do, their reputation of providing paranoia fed click bait completely devalues the importance of the nugget. If Alex Jones says it, I keep on moving - next!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Alex Jones was credible about 10 years ago when he really hit the scene! Then he got too deep..now he's nuttier than squirrel shit!


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I got to believe that he needs to sensationalize thing to keep up the hype and get ratings. Heck, 20-25 years ago when I used to listen to William Cooper and Brother Stair on shortwave after midnight, we were on the edge back then. Gotta prep for the likely events first, and use some common sense. We cant be at Defcon 5 for decades at a time. That is an ulcer recipe.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

How soon before the FBI tells students to inform on their parents? Wasn't it the Nazis and Soviets who did that?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

paraquack said:


> How soon before the FBI tells students ti inform on their parents? Was that the Nazis and Soviets who did that?


Both.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What's wrong with this? The Nazi's did it and so did Stalin....


----------

